# Sprint vs Verizon - Feedback for Tech Support Guy mobile phone users



## armly (May 31, 2007)

Just wanted to provide some friendly, no-harm intended feedback on the quality of cell phone service.

I have a Kyocera Duracore phone (rubberized coating) which during prior times has worked great. Over the past year to year and a half though, there has been a serious degradation in the services provided by Sprint -- from my contacts with their tech supports, which has been extensive and all too time consuming -- I've heard "service will improve" or "you need to update your phone for over a year now. As things have continued to degrade to the point that I'm wondering what I've been paying $62 a month for -- constantly, 40 to 60% of the time I'm getting calls that are dropped or so weak, with the screen issuing the message of "try again later" or "no connection available". Even though I also have their Airwave station, an attempt at boosting the signal which makes little difference.

Verizon, from my understanding, provides much greater service. Also, a rep there has told me that Sprint has sold off many of their towers, that they no longer own them and actually lease them from a third party -- which I have not confirmed.

Spring issued a $20 credit to my account last month, due to the poor service. But this still doesn't establish connections.
Also recently, digging a little deeper -- even though I was told Jan 2014 that they "intend on broadcasting at *800 MHz * and "this should be complete by end of Feb 2014" -- 800 MHz being the frequency needed to penetrate buildings while maintaining connections. This has turned out to be flat out false. Now they say nothing in reference to the frequency.

In fact, now I learn that this type of phone is really not even intended to be used on their current network setup, even though they sold it to me. The story continues. Yet my 2 yr contract has not even expired.

Bottom line, and my reason for posting this, is to make the suggestion of looking at Verizon and anyone in the market may want to reconsider Sprint -- from my experience they do not follow thru on their promises of what is to become. Save yourself repeat time with their techs and aggravation. It is that simple.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The information on the poor service is of value only if you give the location. I'm sure that with each of the major carriers the service is terrible or poor in some places but great in others.

My experience at my home (duplicated by my neighbor) with AT&T cell service was dropped calls and calls "unable to be completed" and sometimes text messages not delivered. About a year ago on one of my neighbor's calls to AT&T they told her that those problems were caused by "upgrades being made in the area." As it turns out neither of us has experienced any problem for the past year (beginning about a week after the info from AT&T). I gotta believe they were telling the truth. So, more than a year ago I could have given a somewhat negative review on AT&T; but it would have applied only to a fairly small area--service was fine not far from here.


----------

